# which one would you choose ? winwin vs winwin



## anorphirith (Apr 17, 2017)

the gold medal scrapping Win&Win Inno AXT aluminum riser

or the "torque-less" Win&Win Wiawis TFT carbon riser


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

The TFT is really sexy looking. Don't know anything about the way they shoot. But I have coveted the TFT from LAS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anorphirith (Apr 17, 2017)

which color do u like ? I like the carbon black, black, and the white


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

I actually like the matte titanium gray. Pretty sexy with some carbon limbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

I have one, in matte carbon black. It is a really nice. Very stiff, fairly heavy (around the same weight as Hoyt Epic/GMX), very very dampening. I like it.


----------



## anorphirith (Apr 17, 2017)

nice, where did you buy it from ? they are very elusive.

also that's weird that the top koreans keep using the AXT even though they have the choice of using a TFT or even an ATF 
(seems like they change colors but ku bonchan and chang hye jin's bow are all AXT's even in shanghai last week, and choi minsun is sticking with her red CXT )


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

I got mine on a lucky purchase from Lancaster, when. they actually had some in stock. 

As for the preference for the AXT, I suspect a few factors, including 1. they don't want to change away from a bow that got them to and through the "big show," and 2. prefer the feel of aluminium vs. carbon fiber.


----------



## keno190a (Nov 23, 2015)

id get both if i had all the money in the world. but if i had to pick one, prolly the tft.


----------



## anorphirith (Apr 17, 2017)

300 views and 12 votes ! wow


----------



## Zarrow (Sep 8, 2010)

I have never owned a cxt or an axt so I can't comment on that. I recently bought a tft and I couldn't be happier. It shoots really well as a barebow riser 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vlesiv (Oct 20, 2013)

Jake Kaminski switched from tft nano to new Wiawis ATF aluminum riser, btw. There were several Carbon risers at Gator cup, but all top archers still shoot aluminum. Just interesting trend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anorphirith (Apr 17, 2017)

interesting, is the ATF a replacement for the AXT ?

I've already heard of 2 defective TFT, which is a lot considering how little there are out there.


----------



## Zarrow (Sep 8, 2010)

anorphirith said:


> interesting, is the ATF a replacement for the AXT ?
> 
> I've already heard of 2 defective TFT, which is a lot considering how little there are out there.


Defective? How? Did they snap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

Zarrow said:


> Defective? How? Did they snap?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The lower tiller bolt on mine did, so in a sense.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## anorphirith (Apr 17, 2017)

Z3R0 said:


> The lower tiller bolt on mine did, so in a sense.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


that's one and the other one is the black glossy X10 archery got, it came in with a dent / chip on it ... they removed it from the shelves when they noticed. that gives an idea of the quality control that's happening in china's W&W factory 

I just ordered an hoyt epik:
it's made here at home not in china, 
it looks way better than the W&W ATF (IMO), 
it's actually in stock, 
since I'm a beginner, I could use as much feedback from the bow as possible. (as opposed to the carbon TFT)
and the black powder coat looks terrific.


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

Just got a CXT riser and it came perfectly, couldn't be happier. Incredible riser IMO, much better than what I had been shooting. The thing I have noticed shooting a carbon riser over an aluminum is that the bow on release is not as lively. I probably could get away not using a sling.

This from what I understand is why the elites normally shoot an aluminum riser. They prefer a more lively bow.


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

anorphirith said:


> also that's weird that the top koreans keep using the AXT even though they have the choice of using a TFT or even an ATF
> (seems like they change colors but ku bonchan and chang hye jin's bow are all AXT's even in shanghai last week, and choi minsun is sticking with her red CXT )


Koreans prefer the feel of aluminum risers. You will see W&W carbon risers used by school level archers but almost all of the Pro Team archers use aluminum.


----------



## Mika Savola (Sep 2, 2008)

My club mate Juuso Huhtala (FIN national team) just switched to TFT and he is very excited how it shoots and feels...


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

Whether or not an elite prefers alum or carbon probably has more to what they are comfortable with. Carbon and alum even with my lack of excellence do feel and act differently.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

